# Ecu cloning issue DME MSV80 with K-TAG



## edgar9610 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi guys, 

Today I have an issue with ECU I am trying to clone ECU using by KTAG 7.020

ECU version is DME MSV80 and the problem is I don't know how to connect (I mean which number and colour should be connected) this cable.

does anyone know how to do? 

photos are attached


Many thanks


----------

